# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  از الان میشه ؟

## __MoHaMaDRezA

سلام دوستان 
من درس ریاضی رو : 24 درصد 
زیستو :25 درصد 
فیزیکو:26 درصد  میزنم 
شیمی:37
بنظرتون تا دی به چه نتیجه ای میرسم ؟
ینی میشه بشه ؟

----------


## Zeiton

> سلام دوستان 
> من درس ریاضی رو : 24 درصد 
> زیستو :25 درصد 
> فیزیکو:26 درصد  میزنم 
> بنظرتون تا دی به چه نتیجه ای میرسم ؟
> ینی میشه بشه ؟


خودت چی فکر میکنی؟ به نظرت میشه؟
اگه به نظر خودت میشه، پس حتما میشه
به شرطی که اصولی تلاش کنی و جا نزنی...
موفق باشی

----------


## LEA

> سلام دوستان 
> من درس ریاضی رو : 24 درصد 
> زیستو :25 درصد 
> فیزیکو:26 درصد  میزنم 
> بنظرتون تا دی به چه نتیجه ای میرسم ؟
> ینی میشه بشه ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نشد نداریم اما اگه بخوای تلاش نکنی از این ها بدتر میشه

محکم تلاش کن و تو مسیرت قاطع باش و خودتو پله پله بکش بالا

----------


## مثل ابر

میدونی من خودم سومین باریه میخوام توکنکورشرکت کنم
واین سوال که میشه رو خیلی ازخودم توسالای قبلی پرسیدم یعنی حسابش ازدستم رفته
توسالایرقبلی طی مسیر با نکنه نشه ونکنه شکست بخورم و این حرفا زمانمو ازدست دادم وخیلی دنبال این بودم
که به این اطمینان برسم که میشه
اما در نهایت منه 19سابه بزرگ ترین درسی که تا به الان گرفتم درسی بود که کنکور بهم داد
برای هیچ موفقییتی دنبال اطمینان از موفق شدن نگرد
میدونم الان همه ی ما از شکست میترسیم ..ولی این تلاش نکردنه...این درس نخوندنه ...این دنبال تضمین گشتن و هی امروز وفردا کردنه که معنیه 
شکست میده
پس فقط اون طوری که میدونی باید باشه درستو بخون ولی کنارش دوتا چیزو هیچ وقت یادت نره
1-همه ازامیدواری حرف میزننن...ولی خیلیا نمیدونن امیدهمون تلاش کردن برای
هدفیه که تضمینی برای بدست اوردنش نیست
2-اگه مسیریو شروع میکنی یعنی قبل ازهمه چی ریسک شکست خوردنو قبول کردی

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

99درصد کسایی که میگن نمیشه واسشون واقعا نمیشه حرف از انگیزه های مزخرف و این چیزا نمیزنم قانون جذب و اینا اصلا کلا هیچ تضمینی نیست واسه هیچکاری و قرار نیست هرکی تلاش کنه  نتیجه بگیره صد در صد فقط همه مردم کره زمین با تلاش شبانه روزی (واسه کنکور بعضب اوقات واقعا باید تا ۳ شب بیدار بمونی ۵ بیدار شی نیازه !!)  احتمالی که  واسه نرسیدن ۱۰۰ درصده بااین تلاش میرسونن به صفر درصد ! (البته تلاش درست و منطقی) پس برنامه بریز متعهد شو بهش درصد ۱۰۰ نشدن نزدیک صفر کن !

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

پس شمام داداش گل من بجای اینکه میشه نمیشه من یه چیزی بگم اون  یه چیزی بگه  گلابیم باشی میتونی ۲۰ ۳۰ درصد بزنی بااین حاشیه هایی ک پیش اومده واسه کنکور و تزایی که یه سری مشاور احمق میدن مطمئن باش شرایط تعویق کنکور ۹۹ تکرار میشه و همه بادرصدای معمولی بهترین رتبه میارن  پس تو ۷۰  روز وقت داری روزی ۲۰ تست بزنی میشه ۱۴۰۰تست فکر نکنم  ۱۴۰۰ تست مباحث کمی باشن!!!!!

----------


## amirrezagh10

> سلام دوستان 
> من درس ریاضی رو : 24 درصد 
> زیستو :25 درصد 
> فیزیکو:26 درصد  میزنم 
> بنظرتون تا دی به چه نتیجه ای میرسم ؟
> ینی میشه بشه ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


کشته مرده این عزیزانی ام که دارن راهنمایی میکنن :Yahoo (4):  ، میشه داداش ، امیدوارم بشه ، فقط نباید تسلیم شد

----------


## Aliva00

این تاریخ این اعت..اضات آبان نیست 
چه درصدا پشت هم :Yahoo (4): 
به هر حال میشه اگه معدلت خوبه میشه

----------


## lolli.pop

> سلام دوستان 
> من درس ریاضی رو : 24 درصد 
> زیستو :25 درصد 
> فیزیکو:26 درصد  میزنم 
> بنظرتون تا دی به چه نتیجه ای میرسم ؟
> ینی میشه بشه ؟
> 
> 
> 24.25.26


امیدوارم که بشه

----------


## felfel rize

شدنش رو که میشه، منتها هرچه زودتر بهترررر :Yahoo (1):

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

مرسی از جواباتون

----------


## _Dawn_

این سوال رو باید کف خیابون بپرسی تا جوابش رو بگیری

----------


## Parimah

> سلام دوستان 
> من درس ریاضی رو : 24 درصد 
> زیستو :25 درصد 
> فیزیکو:26 درصد  میزنم 
> بنظرتون تا دی به چه نتیجه ای میرسم ؟
> ینی میشه بشه ؟
> 
> 
> 24.25.26


خودتو ارتقا بده

تو یه پشت کنکوری با کارنامه سفید در حال حاضر هستی 

گذشته تو فارغ از هر بهونه هر چالش هر اهرم فشاری هر حرفی هر کاری گذشته و تمومه

تو هر کاری الان انجام بدی با این عامل تاثیرپذیری روی چندماهت میزاری 

فکر کن همینم از دست بدی 

با چه روحیه و انگیزه ی میخوای دوباره شروع کنی؟

فکر میکنی ذهنت راحتت میزاره؟

فکر میکنی وجدانت رهات میکنه؟

خیر 

بیشتر گذشته رو برات هم میزنن تا بوی که تا دیروز به مشامت نمیرسید اذیتت کنه و حالتو بهم بزنه

الان هر اقدام تو میزان تاثیرپذیری گذشته رو کمرنگ میکنه

تو دیگه با قبلت سرزنش نمیشی 

چون میدونی در حال انجام دادنی 

شروعش دیر بودن یا زود بودن  مهم نیست 

انجام دادنش مهمه 

تو تصمیم گرفتی با آگاهی و هوشیاری کامل در راهی پیش بری که تهش اتفاقی که برای کسایی که شاهدشون بودی و شنیدی برات رقم بخوره

ارزشمند نیست؟

چطوری میتونی بیخیال این بشی و بچسبی به آدمهای تاریخ انقضایی که دورت و برت الان وجود دارن؟

چطوری میتونی بیخیال این بشی و بچسبی به حرفهای ***** و مفت فامیل و اطرافیانت ؟

چطوری میتونی بیخیال این بشی و بچسبی به حواشی و شدن و نشدن های مقطعی؟


خودتو با هیچ بنی بشری مقایسه نکن 

تو میزان شنواییت ، اثر انگشتت و dna که داری مختص توست 

با هیچ کسی یکی نیستی 

حتی توانمندی و استعدادت 

برای خودت برچسب شدن یا نشدن نچسبون

فقط به مراحلی که قراره سپری کنی و بسازیش فکر کن

باید بسازی

گور بابای دیگران و عواملش

----------


## علی۲

دوستان یعنی چی باید برای کنکور تا3 شب بیدار بمونی این حرفا به قران همه شون خیالی اند دوستان کنکور جنگ فرسایشی باید استمرار داشته باشی درس بخونی اونم مداوم همه مون اگه بهمون می گفتن 1 ماه 10 ساعت بخون پزشک میشی  می خونیم ولی چون می گن 1سال باید بخونی خیلی هامون کم میاریم و نمی تونیم استمرار داشته باشیم

----------


## TheChernobyl

سلام دوستان ممدرضا گفت بهتون بگم درصداش ارتقا پیدا کردن ب 27و28و29
ممنون از راهکارهاتون ایشالا بره بالاتر :Yahoo (81):

----------


## LEA

> سلام دوستان ممدرضا گفت بهتون بگم درصداش ارتقا پیدا کردن ب 27و28و29
> ممنون از راهکارهاتون ایشالا بره بالاتر


 :Yahoo (91):  :Yahoo (91):

----------


## Zeiton

> 


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## LEA

> 


 :Yahoo (20): نه خب جدی

----------


## lolli.pop

> سلام دوستان ممدرضا گفت بهتون بگم درصداش ارتقا پیدا کردن ب 27و28و29
> ممنون از راهکارهاتون ایشالا بره بالاتر


ایشالله تاریخ ازمونش بیفته جلوتر

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

روزی 14_15_16 بار به خودم میگم باید نا امید نشی و تا آخر ادامه بدی ..

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط __MoHaMaDRezA


روزی 14_15_16 بار به خودم میگم باید نا امید نشی و تا آخر ادامه بدی ..


عالی بود*

----------


## minayousefi

روزی ۱۴ ، ۱۵ ، ۱۶ بار به خودم میگم از این فکرای بیخود بیام بیرون و به زندگی عادیم ادامه بدم و خودمو بدبخت نکنم الان باید تلاش کنم به رشته موردعلاقه ام برسم ! کلا دو تا چیز تو زندگی باعث آرامش منه! رسیدن به شغلی که میخوام و ظهور حجت بن الحسن :Yahoo (8):

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> روزی ۱۴ ، ۱۵ ، ۱۶ بار به خودم میگم از این فکرای بیخود بیام بیرون و به زندگی عادیم ادامه بدم و خودمو بدبخت نکنم الان باید تلاش کنم به رشته موردعلاقه ام برسم ! کلا دو تا چیز تو زندگی باعث آرامش منه! رسیدن به شغلی که میخوام و ظهور حجت بن الحسن


منم روزی 14-15-16 بار به خودم میگم ازین فکرا بیام بیرون و به زندگی عادیم ادامه بدم ..اما وجدانم نمیذاره 
کلا هم یه چیز تو زندگی باعث آرامش منه ...اونم آرامش همه دانش آموزا و دانشجو های کشورمونه ... با یه کنکور عادلانه و آزادو و بدون فسادو با طراح های با سواد : )
منتظر هیچ منجی نیستم و میدونم که باید خودم آینده خودموبسازم ...دیگ وقتشه ساعت مطالعه بره دورو ور 14 - 15 -16 : ))

----------


## Ali_T

> منم روزی 14-15-16 بار به خودم میگم ازین فکرا بیام بیرون و به زندگی عادیم ادامه بدم ..اما وجدانم نمیذاره 
> کلا هم یه چیز تو زندگی باعث آرامش منه ...اونم آرامش همه دانش آموزا و دانشجو های کشورمونه ... با یه کنکور عادلانه و آزادو و بدون فسادو با طراح های با سواد : )
> منتظر هیچ منجی نیستم و میدونم که باید خودم آینده خودموبسازم ...دیگ وقتشه ساعت مطالعه بره دورو ور 14 - 15 -16 : ))


روحیه تلاشگری و نامید نشدنتون ، ایضا آرمان ها و هدف هاتون قابل ستایشه واقعا ...
ولی تجربه این انجمن اینو نشون داده کسایی که میان اینجا تاپیک میزنن میگن از الان میشه یا هی انگیزه هاشونو بروز میدن البته فک کنم هیجان باشه نه انگیزه نمیتونن نتیجه لازم رو بگیرن ‌... 
کسایی تونستن موفق بشن که وقتی چیزی رو خواستن رفتن کف میدون و براش جون دادن تا بدستش بیارن 
بهتره از حاشیه ها دور شد ...

----------


## minayousefi

منم مثل شما میخوام آینده مو بسازم! منم مثل شما فکر میکردم هیچ توقعی از هیچ کس نباید داشت و فقط باید خودمون برای چیزی تلاش کنیم :Yahoo (76):  تا وقتی که تصمیم گرفتم از کسی کمک بگیرم! از اون موقع نشونه ها هم زیادتر شد که بیشتر ازش کمک بگیرم! حالا خیالم راحته که اون هست و هروقت ازش کمک بخوام برام دعا میکنه! منم کنکور بدون فساد میخوام و بدون امتیاز ویژه به بعضی ها!ولی یکی از ریشه های این مسائل به تربیت بعضیا هم برمیگرده! و وجدان شون! کسایی که تا یه روز مونده به کنکور درگیر مسائل نامربوطن و ۱۴ و ۱۵ و ۱۶ کانال کلید کنکورو پیگیری میکنن که سوالا رو بخرن! اگه فقط ۳ ماه سرشون به سنگ میخورد و درس میخوندن مطمئنم یه رشته خوب میاوردن!

----------


## Ali_T

إنَّ الحیاةَ عقیدةٌ و جهادٌ 
کسایی که برای عقایدشون نمیجنگن از بی خاصیت ترین های این دنیان 
حالا در هر جبهه ای ... 

+ بماند که عقایدمون گل منگولیه .

----------

